# Cheese again



## theshrimppimp (Oct 17, 2014)

It has been almost a year since I did this last time. So, I figured I would give it another go with this contraption. We recently sold our house and we are out house shopping in a new area because of a work related move. So, all of our stuff is crammed in 2 huge storage units until we find a new house in our new area. In the meantime, I have been missing out on this nice weather! The temps were forecast to get into the lower 60's tonight and tomorrow night.

I whipped up this cardboard box cold smoker for under $25 and it works great! The grates out of my MFPS fit in this box like they were made for it! I got some Gouda, Dill Havarti, Mozzarella, 3 alarm Colby, Jarlsberg and some Ultra Sharp Cheddar in there over 3 racks to include some frozen water bottles for extra measure (just in case). This is going to get 4 to 5 hours of thin light smoke from the AMNPS and some Pitmasters Choice Pellets.













cold smoker2.jpg



__ theshrimppimp
__ Oct 17, 2014






From the top, 3 racks of cheese in there...













cheese.jpg



__ theshrimppimp
__ Oct 17, 2014


----------



## knuckle47 (Oct 18, 2014)

You have just proven that old adage " necessity is the mother of invention" and " where there's a will there's a way"

Great job!

50's tomorrow here in NJ...doing a smoke tomorrow


----------



## timstalltaletav (Oct 18, 2014)

Sweet set up!

Where there's a will, there's a way!

I have cheese in my WSM right now.  A nice 53° outside.  The ANMPS has had no appreciable effect on the temp in the smoker.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 18, 2014)

Nice . A great device for doing Cheese. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





What kind of Cheese you thinking of  . . .


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 18, 2014)

Nice smoke! Way to think, outside the box! Or in this case, inside the box!!!!


----------



## theshrimppimp (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks guys! It really does work amazingly well. I did a few racks with pellets the other night. Temps in there never got over about 72. Turned out good. It is resting and I plan to seal that batch up tomorrow.

Tonight I am using Hickory Sawdust  and I actually have the AMNPS inside the big box on an aluminum cooling rack for safety.  I'll post a final  pic once I get it all sealed up. Just about all of this stuff is for Holiday gifts over Christmas and New Years. I may keep a brick or 2 for myself just to see how it turned out. I want to cold smoke some Salmon in this thing too. But, I got to wait till the middle of winter to try that.

I forgot how exhausting house hunting is. We have looked at so many houses, they are all starting to run together. I am ready to get all of our stuff out of storage and into our new place! Moving is a serious PITA!!


----------



## knuckle47 (Oct 19, 2014)

Good thing the box is disposable ...I read before that the fish aroma lingers for some time[emoji]128516[/emoji]


----------



## gibsorz (Oct 20, 2014)

I think the fish aroma only lingers when you are hot smoking. I haven't had a problem when I cold smoke cured fish.


----------



## theshrimppimp (Oct 21, 2014)

knuckle47 said:


> Good thing the box is disposable ...I read before that the fish aroma lingers for some time[emoji]128516[/emoji]


Well, one thing I learned is that you need to put some kind of drip tray to include lining the bottom of the box with foil. The condensation from the Mozzarella and the frozen water bottles creates a milky wet mess in the bottom of the box. Luckily I lined the bottom with foil for the first go round. Second go round I used a drip pan and foil and it worked much better. Learning as I go until I am able to use my other smokers and grills again....

I am definitely going to wait until it is much colder to do the Salmon.

I got about half of the cheese sealed up and ran out of bags. I am going to run down and get another roll when the rain stops. I'll post some pics then. The batch I did with Hickory sawdust has some nice grill marks on it!


----------



## driedstick (Oct 22, 2014)

Looks great,, weather here is now cool enough we will be doing cheese again and no water bottles will be needed. - Great smoker!!  

Dang it on the mess you had but as we all say "Live and Learn" then eat your mistake LOL 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## theshrimppimp (Oct 23, 2014)

It really was not that much of a mess with the moisture. Luckily the foil "caught it all". It has been resting for several days. I finally got it all sealed up. I have 3 batches like the one mess on the counter. All of this stuff is for Holiday Gifts.... I'll keep a couple blocks for myself, just to see how it turned out (let everyone else be the guinea pigs).... LOL!

Looks good though. The batch I did with Hickory dust and with the AMNPS "inside the box", instead of out side has some nice grill marks on it!!

Rested and sealed up:













cheese2.jpg



__ theshrimppimp
__ Oct 23, 2014






Left to Right (typewriter style). Sharp White Cheddar, Jarlsberg, 3 alarm Colby and Gouda. Dill Havarti and Mozzarella did not make this picture. They are mixed in above. Note: the grill marks...













Cheese1.jpg



__ theshrimppimp
__ Oct 23, 2014


----------



## bbqbrett (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice!  One of these days I will get up the gumption to smoke some cheese.


----------



## driedstick (Oct 23, 2014)

Dang it, that's one nice mess of cheese

DS


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 24, 2014)

I hope the guinea pigs enjoy the gifts !


----------



## theshrimppimp (Nov 8, 2014)

Been about 2 weeks now... Just dug into some Gouda and Jarlsberg! Man it is good!!


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks for the update !!


----------



## knuckle47 (Nov 8, 2014)

These posts inspired me and finally today in our area it was cool enough to smoke. 












image.jpg



__ knuckle47
__ Nov 8, 2014


----------



## theshrimppimp (Nov 9, 2014)

knuckle47 said:


> These posts inspired me and finally today in our area it was cool enough to smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Cool looking rig! Great idea!


----------

